# Bolens carb spec number



## huskybolens (May 31, 2007)

I just bought a Bolens Husky 1556 Hydrostatic that is missing the carb. The engine is a Techumseh HH150. Do any of you guys know the carb specification number that would fit that engine, so I could buy another one?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a link to the Bolens 1556 Parts Manual:

1556 Parts Manual 

I didn't see the carb. in this manual but I may have missed it. Give Sonny Bolens a call and ask them. I am sure they can provide you with the part # and very likely the carb or a source for the carb or replacement carb. 

Sonny Bolens


----------

